# WMAA Christmas & Training Day



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2015)

Come join us for our yearly Christmas Party. Friday Night is our party and Saturday is our training day. This weekend is FREE for all of the WMAA members!

When
Dec 18 at 6 PM to Dec 19 at 5 PM

Where
Horizon Martial Arts
280 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224

Cost
Free for WMAA members


----------

